# Video of my son and I sailing today...



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Here is a YouTube video of my son teaching my how to steer on the Rappahannock River today:


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Another year or two, he needs an opti! Please continue what you are doing. It's about when I started. I'd give my left arm to be able to take dad sailing with me today. He's still with us (thank God), but unable to get on a boat for any amount of time now.

You started to teach your son that sail is a skill he can spend a lifetime to perfect, but always enjoy. Great video!


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

That is AWESOME! Glad you both had so much fun!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh hell yeah!!










That is beautiful JW. You are living the life my friend.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Just perfect.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

That"s awesome James.
This is something my father and I never did, it is also something my daughter and I have yet to do.
Life can throw you curve balls that just never seem to make it into the mit.
It is nice to see someone catch one of those moments in life.


----------



## TTC (Apr 29, 2013)

Awesome video!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Great stuff! Always good to start 'em young. Looks like a pretty nice day.

Thanks for that!!


----------



## gmengg (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice video.. He's driving boat as an expert.


----------



## Johnnycatt (Nov 16, 2012)

awesome video... give it a few more years and he'll be doing all the work! and you can relax and shout orders as a "capt" should!


----------

